# Diamond Jigs... what type of hooks



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm making some stingsilver type lures... 2 oz... what size and type of single hook should I use?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure how they will work on a Stingsilver, but I've been using VMC Siwash hooks for plugs.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

any idea what size?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Bead, who makes diamond jigs, uses 2/0 trebs on a 2 oz. lure.

Try using a 3/0 O'Shaughnessy.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

perfect... the 3/0 o'shaghnesey is what i was looking for...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry brother, I don't think I'm the best guy to answer your questions about this. I'm just guessing on the hooks for your homemade stingsilvers. I don't want to mess you up. 

I don't like trebles. But that's just my humble opinion. 

I'll be interested to see what the lure builders say. I'd like to know, too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I always swap the treble hooks with a 9175 Mustad live bait hook of about the same size as the hook that comes off the Stingsilver.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*3/0 O'Shaughnessy*

I think that would be the best hook for your jig. Thats all we use in NY for the bluefish. Its a chrome diamond jig #007 I think is the 2 oz. But when they are feeding on herring and tinker mackrel we use something larger I think is a #47 diamond jig, with red surgical tubing on the back. Its a killer.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Fishman said:


> I always swap the treble hooks with a 9175 Mustad live bait hook of about the same size as the hook that comes off the Stingsilver.


x2 but i use owners


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If you're going to throw the Diamond Jig like a Stingsilver for spanish,use the Mustad 3407SSD,size 1/0.For deep jiging use the Mustad 3407SSD,size 3/0 or even 4/0.The Mustad 3407SSD will save you money while still catching the fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

flathead said:


> If you're going to throw the Diamond Jig like a Stingsilver for spanish,use the Mustad 3407SSD,size 1/0.For deep jiging use the Mustad 3407SSD,size 3/0 or even 4/0.The Mustad 3407SSD will save you money while still catching the fish.



Is the 3407SSD a stanless steel hook?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nope.Premium carbon steel with duratin coating:

http://www.mustad.no/catalog/product.php?id=114


----------

